

The games industry is a scam, and this is why you shouldn't go to work for it - ryeguy
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/z83h2/the_games_industry_is_a_scam_and_this_is_why_you/

======
jakejake
I can't think of any reason, least of all working on a video game, where I
would not take a break in a 52 hour work stretch to go home and get my
required meds. I definitely can believe that the game industry is cut-throat
but you have to take care of yourself too. Sounds like this guy let people
push him around, which is not necessarily his fault, but if you're in a tough
industry you have get tough yourself.

------
muratmutlu
It's your life at the end of the day, on the grand scheme of things, it's just
a job. Sad read but like jakejake said, gotta get tough with yourself

Hopefully he'll use something like Kickstarter and finally make a hit game for
himself

~~~
pheon
Unfortunately making a "hit game" is the same as saying he will build the next
Google/Facebook/Instagam/blah...

Having been in the games industry for 10 years, then pivoting into something
else it sounds like the OP expected his manager to look after (or even care)
about his career / life etc.

Doesn`t matter what industry your in, your boss has priorities. Last of which
is your career/life but might appear to be on their list so as to keep you
producing thus helps their priorities.

(there are ofcourse exceptions but they are rare)

------
michaelpinto
That's one of the more honest assessments I've read in a long time, although
sadly i've heard similar stories.

